# Which sandpaper do you use, and why?



## jskeen (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been using paper back aluminum oxide with the white stearate lubricant since I started turning, for the simple reason that I had a ton of the stuff sitting around.  But I'm about to need to buy some more especially in the higher grits (but coarser than MM)  So.....  What do you use, why, where do you get it from, why, and what size do you cut it up into to use?  How does the price of shop roll abrasive stack up against 9x11 sheets cut into strips?  Silicon carbide vs aluminum oxide vs norton trizac?  

Let's have a sandpaper argument 

James


----------



## stevers (Feb 21, 2008)

I use black wet-or-dry automotive paper up to MM. Then MM from 4000 to 12000. I cut the w-o-d into strips about 1 1/2 to 2 inches wide by 4 or 5 inches long. Length allows me to fold it over if I so choose. No real science to it, whatever size they end up as I cut them. Even my 220 and 320 etc is black w-o-d. I do a lot of wet sanding, and it seems to last longer then the other paper backed stuff.
Don't know about what type of paper it is, it's black!
This system works for me. Soon I am switching to buffing wheel polishing anyway.


----------



## RMB (Feb 21, 2008)

I use the stuff Home Depot sells, I think its Norton and 3M. I'm not picky. 150-600grit wet/dry. Cut in half first, then into about 1.5x6 peices with a utility knife. I keep all the grits separate in a rack right behind the lathe so I can go from one to the next quickly. One little sheet usually lasts about 3 pens. The rack also holds MM, paper towels, CA, and various other bits.


----------



## RONB (Feb 21, 2008)

What Steve said.


----------



## negid (Feb 21, 2008)

And I do what Ryan said. And I am pretty sure it is Norton.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 21, 2008)

Jason, no argument from me. I get mine from one of two places depending on the purpose. For pens, Klingspor & MM only. For my other turnings, Klingspor and Supergrit.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 21, 2008)

Klingspore Gold and Micro-Mesh.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll start with Abranet 360 or 500 depending on how rough the CA is, then into MM.  I don't bother with that rough sandpaper anymore.  It takes too much CA off the pen.  If your good with the skew you can go right into the MM.


----------



## woody0207 (Feb 21, 2008)

My question relates to sandpaper, not MM. I've also been wondering about best sandpaper types and retail sources. Are there any IAP members who sell Klingspore or other quality brands? If no, any recommendation for retail sources that are reasonably priced?


----------



## loglugger (Feb 21, 2008)

Klingspors is www.woodworkingshop.com or 800-228-0000
Have used thier sanding products for years, they have always treated me right.
Bob


----------



## MDWine (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> Klingspore Gold and Micro-Mesh.




YEP!  What he said!!


----------



## LostintheWoods (Feb 21, 2008)

I use Klingspor 1" rolls, and favor gold in all grits in which it is available (600 is the exception), and micromesh.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 21, 2008)

I used to use cheap sandpaper. Now I save money by using Norton 3X and get much better results. 20 9xii sheets for 10 bucks from Woodcraft (less a 10% discount for belonging to the local woodturners club.)

Chris


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 21, 2008)

Mostly Abranet and sometimes Klingspor, last birthday bash I won two boxes of it and bought a lot of roll ends at the AAW symposium two years ago, was very cheap - good stuff.


----------



## JWW (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.onlineindustrialsupply.com/abrasive-rolls-aluminum-oxide-cloth-economy-rolls-50-yards-1-1-2-inch-width.html
I use this "J" weight cloth backed in 50 yard rolls.

Good price, fast cheap shipping.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not sure of the brand name, but think it is Klingspor.. I buy it at a wood carving shop called Nogger Nob in Townsend.. it's cloth backed, about 3 or 4 inches wide and comes in rolls about 5 or 6 feet long... the grit side is yellow except for the 500 which is brown and cuts very well... grits 120, 180, 240, 320, 400 and 500.. then switch to abranet and then to MM.. I don't use the abranet on the pens that often.  I also have a plastic backed sheet from Michaels, don't know the grit, but its almost slick on the grit side a gives a high polish to the pen.. it comes in a package of 4 or 5 sheets.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 22, 2008)

3M or Klingspore 220, 320 and 400 grit. cut or in rolls 1" wide and 3" long. then MM. I like 3M X3 paper due to consistancy of the particle size and they do not get pulled off the paper and inbedded in the wood. Klingspores 1' wide cloth back rolls are good for the same reasons. I also have junk 220 grit for doing my CA grain filling step (messy nasty job)


----------



## Sfolivier (Feb 25, 2008)

I always use paper backed sandpaper. I think the cloth backed ones are too dangerous on a lathe. I actually know a metal worker who ended up with a degloved finger using a strip of cloth sandpaper. The norton 3X is really amazing. It cuts like crazy and leaves very few scratch marks. I usually run 320 and 400, then move to dry MM on wood (wet MM on plastic). After the 12,000, I usually finish with the hut plastic fine polish when I work with acrylic.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 25, 2008)

Do you mean degloved in the medical terminology, as in stripped to the bone?  or in a general sense as in having a leather glove removed from his hand.

If the former, then Ouch, there's a real good reason to either be careful or use paper backed abrasive, cause that is some serious pain and permanent disability.


----------



## Sfolivier (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, degloved as in skinned [xx(]


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 25, 2008)

That could easily dissuade folks from buying MM since it is cloth backed, but I think it depends on how you hold, or handle the abrasive medium. I never wrap it around my finger and wouldn't dream of doing so. When properly held the abrasive (or anything else for that matter) should be rather easily taken out of your hands if the spinning item chooses to grab it.


----------



## Sfolivier (Feb 25, 2008)

The guy had it wrapped around his finger but still... That eliminated cloth backed paper for me.

When I buy MM, I usually buy the small pads. Maybe I'm just paranoid, it's "obviously" a rare freak accident. If you hold your sandpaper conservatively, you can probably eliminate the risk entirely.


----------

